# 2011 X5 in Black Sapphire on order



## ShelleyH (Oct 3, 2007)

DetailDan said:


> Gotcha, APC will take care of the dressings. Gotta get that stuff off ASAP. The prints should come off when you wash the car. What kind of finish is on the pillars? Is it painted, or just plastic?
> 
> Did you get the 1z Vinyl/ Rubber? You can use that on the tires.


Got the 1z Vinyl/Rubber, and will use that. I'll try to get a photo of the pillars on the X in the garage to show you what I mean. It's the mattte black vertical piece that is about 5 inches wide and runs vertically from the top of the doors to the window sill, on the rear of the front doors and front of the rear doors.


----------



## DetailDan (Jul 3, 2007)

Yeah I know what piece you're talking about. They just come in different finishes. Picture would help. Im guessing its black with clear plastic coating on top. Thats what the majority of those pieces are.


----------



## ShelleyH (Oct 3, 2007)

*Hear is what I mean by "pillars"*



ShelleyH said:


> Got the 1z Vinyl/Rubber, and will use that. I'll try to get a photo of the pillars on the X in the garage to show you what I mean. It's the mattte black vertical piece that is about 5 inches wide and runs vertically from the top of the doors to the window sill, on the rear of the front doors and front of the rear doors.


Just snapped this with my BlackBerry in the garage, sorry for the quality, but wanted to show you the area I am talking about.


----------



## DetailDan (Jul 3, 2007)

If it is covered in a clear coating, apply the BF. If it is just black plastic, no coating, apply 1z vinyl/ rubber.


----------



## ShelleyH (Oct 3, 2007)

DetailDan said:


> If it is covered in a clear coating, apply the BF. If it is just black plastic, no coating, apply 1z vinyl/ rubber.


I think it's a plastic covered metal. I'll try the 1z. Nice message for my neighbors today - brand new BMW = crazy woman outside washing it in the rain!:banghead:


----------



## ShelleyH (Oct 3, 2007)

DetailDan said:


> If it is covered in a clear coating, apply the BF. If it is just black plastic, no coating, apply 1z vinyl/ rubber.


Wow - I LOVE the 1Z Vinyl-Rubber! It worked like a charm on the pillars, something I could never get to look right in my previous X5. Just went online and ordered a bunch more of that. So, I'm going to Blackfire my wheels this morning, but am debating what to do about the rest of the car. I washed it with Megs yesterday and got off all the dealer crap, so it's looking good now. My debate is whether it is worth "stripping" the dealer wax now and applying the BlackFire, or whether to live with the dealer wax for a month or so and then do Blackfire. I assume that I'll need to strip the wax now or then, that part wouldn't change? What do you think I should do about the Blackfire? Can I wait a little while or should I really do it now?


----------



## DetailDan (Jul 3, 2007)

ShelleyH said:


> Wow - I LOVE the 1Z Vinyl-Rubber! It worked like a charm on the pillars, something I could never get to look right in my previous X5. Just went online and ordered a bunch more of that. So, I'm going to Blackfire my wheels this morning, but am debating what to do about the rest of the car. I washed it with Megs yesterday and got off all the dealer crap, so it's looking good now. My debate is whether it is worth "stripping" the dealer wax now and applying the BlackFire, or whether to live with the dealer wax for a month or so and then do Blackfire. I assume that I'll need to strip the wax now or then, that part wouldn't change? What do you think I should do about the Blackfire? Can I wait a little while or should I really do it now?


I would wash it, then give it an alcohol wipe down, then apply the BF.


----------

